# Problems mounting a Memory Stick

## Marinmo

Hi

Since a while back I'm trying to get my mobile - SE W902 - to cooperate with linux. When I plug it into my computer I choose the "Mass Storage" option which makes the phone and it's attached Memory Stick to act as normal harddrives. Those are seen in /proc;

```
[someone@somewhere:/dev]$ cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

   8        0  156290904 sda

   8        1     506016 sda1

   8        2    4008217 sda2

   8        3   39070080 sda3

   8        4  112704007 sda4

   8       16      60046 sdb

   8       17      59996 sdb1

   8       32    7877632 sdc

   8       33    7877523 sdc1
```

sda in this case is the primary harddrive, whereas sdb is the phone's internal memory and sdc is the Memory Stick that's attached to the phone. However, those device nodes are not showing up in /dev;

```
[someone@somewhere:/dev]$ ls -la | grep sd

zsh: correct 'sd' to 'snd' [nyae]? n

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         4 2009-03-08 19:32 root -> sda3

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   0 2009-03-08 19:32 sda

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   1 2009-03-08 18:32 sda1

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   2 2009-03-08 19:32 sda2

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   3 2009-03-08 18:32 sda3

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   4 2009-03-08 18:32 sda4
```

Restarting udev generates some errors which probably is related to why this is failing;

```
[someone@somewhere:/dev]$ sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart

* WARNING: you are stopping a sysinit service

* Stopping udevd...                                                                  [ ok ]

* Starting udevd...                                                                  [ ok ]

* Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents...                           [ ok ]

* Waiting for uevents to be processed...

devadm settle timeout of 60 seconds reached, the event queue contains:

  '/sys/block/sdc/sdc1' [1894]

  '/sys/block/sdc' [1893]

  '/sys/block/sdb/sdb1' [1892]

  '/sys/block/sdb' [1891]                                                            [ !! ]

* Device initiated services: net.eth0
```

Where do I go from here?

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

I had a similar problem with my se k850...

You will have to compile into kernel this:

```

 Device Drivers  --->

     <*> Sony MemoryStick card support (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->

            <*>   MemoryStick Pro block device driver
```

----------

## Marinmo

Thank you for your reply, however I have that option compiled and no dice.  :Sad: 

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

What kernel version are you using ? 

I used usbview to see more infor about the connected device, lspci will do also but is not that human readable.

----------

## Marinmo

Using 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 at the time of this writing.

USBView gives:

```
Memory Stick

Manufacturer: Sony Ericsson

Serial Number: 3570530202483550

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 64

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 0fce

Product Id: e0f5

Revision Number:  0.00

Config Number: 2

    Number of Interfaces: 1

    Attributes: 80

    MaxPower Needed: 500mA

    Interface Number: 0

        Name: usb-storage

            Endpoint Address: 05

            Direction: out

            Attribute: 2

            Type: Bulk

            Max Packet Size: 64

            Interval: 0ms

            Endpoint Address: 85

            Direction: in

            Attribute: 2

            Type: Bulk

            Max Packet Size: 64

            Interval: 0ms
```

On the Memory Stick.

----------

## sasho23

Hi, do you have active:

```
File systems  --->

   DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->

      <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support
```

in your kernel?

----------

## Marinmo

Yep sure have!

----------

